# ردود على موضوع الصور والملصقات



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

إقتراح طيب وجهد مشششكور


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازه وفقكم الله


----------



## mohamedsalah1111 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين
ما قصرتو


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً مشاركات فعالة وصور مميزة
فهذا ما نريده من هذه الزاوية هو مشاركة الجميع


----------



## محمد علي مكي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم اْمل تزويدي بموقع لشركه تصنيع المعدهf/f system with fragtionated water 
self intervention through taermosenitive controls for transfromers
مع شكري لكم


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى محمد مكى 
انت فى اى بلد لكى يتم مساعدتك
على العموم هذا موقع لشركه المانيه تسمى MINIMAX متخصصه فى انظمة الحريق شوف مين الوكيل لهم فى بلدك

http://www.minimax.de/en/index.html

سيد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا جدا 
ومفيد أيضا


----------



## كيميائي محمدعادل (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا الي الخير


----------



## كيمو علي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

very good idea thankssssssssssss


----------



## وليدعبده (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*walidabdou2003yahoo.com*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو التفضل بارسال اى افلام عن الحوادث وخاصة صناعة الغاز
كما ارجو التفضل بارسال الطريقة مفصلة لتنزيل الكتب المتوفرة بالمنتدى
ولكم عظيم الاجر

وليد عبده


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (22 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks alot evry one


----------



## رمرر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جــزك الله كــل خيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم
يبدوبأن هذه الزاوية بدأت تأخذ الأهمية المرجوة منها


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 يناير 2008)

يسلمو هالايدين


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (16 يناير 2008)

السيدsayedoo ارجو ارسال كيفية التنزيل من الينك المكتوب عشان تقريبا ده بالفلوس ام عندك طريقة اخري ارجو التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

شكراً دكتورنا الغالي على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 يناير 2008)

thankssssssss 4 all photos


----------



## sayed00 (17 يناير 2008)

ممدوح عباس محمد قال:


> السيدsayedoo ارجو ارسال كيفية التنزيل من الينك المكتوب عشان تقريبا ده بالفلوس ام عندك طريقة اخري ارجو التوضيح وشكرا


 
اخى ممدوح
اعتقد انك تتحدث عن الموقع الخاص بالفديو الخاص بالسلامه
هناك بعض الافلام التى يتم عرضها مجانا 
ممكن لك من تنزياها باستخدام الاصدار الاخير من برنامج الريل بلاير (11) بس تضع السهم على الفيديو تظهر علامة تنزيل الملف

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 يناير 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى ممدوح
> اعتقد انك تتحدث عن الموقع الخاص بالفديو الخاص بالسلامه
> هناك بعض الافلام التى يتم عرضها مجانا
> ممكن لك من تنزياها باستخدام الاصدار الاخير من برنامج الريل بلاير (11) بس تضع السهم على الفيديو تظهر علامة تنزيل الملف
> ...


 
وهنا النسخة المجانية لريال بلاير تمكن من التحميل http://uk.real.com/player/


----------



## م محمد عوض (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر الاخ الكريم


----------



## عاطف محفوظ القاضى (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (27 يناير 2008)

جميلة جدا جدا.جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم


----------



## اسامة مراد (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسماعيل حجاب (8 مايو 2008)

الاخوة المحترامين تحية لكم جميعا
انا اقوم بطبع الملصقات الارشادية مثل (ممنوع التخين -يجب ارتداء الوقيات واخرى
اريد اشكل جديدةوشطرا


----------



## عكاشه (9 مايو 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد السودان (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتى المهندسين 
ارجو من الاخوان تحميل كتب مختصه فى مجال الانشاءات


----------



## احمد السودان (24 يونيو 2008)

الاخوان الكرام فى كل انحاء الوطن العربى احيكم على المجهود الجبار وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

عمل رائع تشكرون عليه .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (26 يونيو 2008)

ماشاء الله عليكم اخوة فعالين


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (26 يونيو 2008)

شى جميل والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذه الجهود الجبارة أخ علي

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صاصاالغالي (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ما قصرتم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 يونيو 2008)

ملفات ممتازة 

بارك الله فيك 

نتمنى دوام المشاركة بكل جديد


----------



## عادل وقيس (29 يونيو 2008)

*salam*

Dears,
I'm happy to be in your help friends,
you find herewith a rar contines pdf files, you can add you slogans to the pic and you can make your safety poster
this is about chemicals, if anybody finds it good ,he can request for more topics
ADEL
:16:


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

عادل وقيس

إضافة رائعة ... شكرا لك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياخي عادل وقيس على الملف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يونيو 2008)

شكراً للأخوة:

علي وقيس
جمال ابراهيم 
علي السبيعي

على الاضافات المميزة

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد معن (16 يوليو 2008)

والله انتم شباب زى العسل بارك الله فيكم أن شاء الله هتعاون معاكم بس أدونى فرصة أجمع حاجة مفيده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يوليو 2008)

محمد معن قال:


> والله انتم شباب زى العسل بارك الله فيكم أن شاء الله هتعاون معاكم بس أدونى فرصة أجمع حاجة مفيده


 
أهلاً بك يا عسل

ونحن بانتظار مشاركاتك


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المشاركة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ما زلنا ننتظر صور وملصقات جديدة من الأخوة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أهلاً بعودتك من جديد أخ جمال
أتحفنا دوماً بالصور المعبرة


----------



## sayed00 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى جمال


----------



## الجيار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرأ لكم على هذه الصور المعبرة والمفيدة


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور ممتازة ويمكن الاستفادة بها بشكل جيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سنضع هنا الردود على موضوع الصور والملصقات
لتبقى الصور المرفقة متسلسلة لسهولة الاستفادة منها


----------



## hammhamm44 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:13:


----------



## hammhamm44 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks 4 a gooooood information


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو اي فرد لديه افلام عن السلامة ان يقوم برفعها علي الموقع


----------



## ياسر احمد النابو (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع
أعمل في شركة انشاءات طرق ، وأعاني من اهمال المشرفين في تتبع العاملين للاتزام باجراءات السلامة
أرغب بالاستفادة من خبراتكم ، من خلال تزويدي بأخبار الدورات التدريبية في هذا المجال ومواعيدها وأماكنها
وفقكم الله

أقوم حاليا بعمل دورات تدريبية للعاملين في الشركة من خلال خطة شهرية لاستهداف كافة الأقسام
حيث أقوم بتوزيع العاملين حسب لغاتهم ، وأستعين بمترجمين للغات الصعبة مثل الفيتنامية
وقد أنجزنا ما نسبته 70% من الأقسام وسنستكمل الاقسام الأخرى خلال الاسبوعين القادمين
وجدت تفاعلا غير عادي من العاملين تجاه هذا التدريب المثمر .
دعواتكم


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقكم الله


----------



## واصل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ahmedamro (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## اسماعيل حجاب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة فى اشكال ثابت مطبوعة بالانجليزى وبعربى


----------



## moheb anwar (27 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssss alllllllllll


----------



## مهند (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكركم على حسن تتبعكم الى مستهدفات السلامة نامل توجيهنا الى مواقع افلام السلامة المهنية


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

thank 4 a very gooood work


----------



## رمضان الجمل (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## خالد الوكيل (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم على هذه الصور


----------



## ahmedamro (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلامة المهنية*

تطبيق السلامة و الصحة المهنية من أحد المظاهر التى توضح تطور وتقدم الأمم فهى مثل حقوق الأنساء وأتمني أن أحصل على ما يغ7طي هذا الموضوع من كافة جوانبه .


----------



## صفاء المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلا استفدنا منها كثيرا


----------



## amez (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتاز جدااااااا ماشاء الله


----------



## مهند (1 يناير 2009)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم ونامل منكم ادراج افلام فيديو عن الاطفاء والسلامة الصناعية او عن طريقة للوصول اليها


----------



## الـقـطـري (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا وغلا الغالي

يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود

دمتم لنا ..

وأخيرا قدرت اسجل


----------



## الهودار (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

جهد ممتاز وموضوع مميز من الجميع 

الف شكر وتقدير

اخوكم العضو الجديد 


الهودار


----------



## zakryamrsy (15 يناير 2009)

السلامو عليكوم اشكركم على المعلامة القيمة


----------



## احمد محمد حسانى (17 يناير 2009)

*ارشادات السلامة لمستخدمى الادوات اليدوية*

[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]عادة ما تقع الحوادث نتيجة الاستخدام غير المأمون للادوات (اليدوية و الكهربائية). ويقع الكثير من هذه الحوادث نتيجة استخدام الاداه الغير مناسبة (او استخدام الاداه المناسبة بطريقة غير صحيحة)[/font] [font=&quot] او عدم استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية او عدم اتباع خطوات العمل المامونة.[/font]
[font=&quot]القائمة التالية توضح بعض الارشلدات الاولية لاستخدام الادوات اليدوية بشكل مأمون:[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تعرف على الغرض من كل اداه فى حقيبة المعدات الخاصة بك، واحرص على استخدام كل اداه للمهمة التى صممت من اجلها.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]اختر حجم الاداه المناسب للعمل الذى تؤديه.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لاتستخدم مطلقا اية اداه سواء كانت يدويه او كهربائية، مالم تكن قد تلقيت التدريب المناسب.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]افحص الادوات قبل كل استخدام، واستبدلها او اطلب اصلاحها ان كانت تالفة.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]احرص على تنظيف الادوات بعد كل استخدام.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]حافظ على حواف التقطيع حادة .[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لاتختبر حواف ادوات التقطيع باصابعك، استخدم مادة تالفة بدلا من اصابعك.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عند عملك على السلالم لو السقالات، تأكد من تثبيت نفسك وأدواتك فقد يؤدى سقوط احدى الادوات الى اصابة احد المارة او العاملين باصابات خطرة.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]يجب حمل الادوات بشكل صحيح فى الحقيبة المخصصة للادوات، ولاتضع ابدا الادوات الحادة او المدببة فى جيوبك.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عند حمل الادوات بيدك، احرص على توجيه الحواف الحادة بعيدا عن جسمك وفى اتجاه الارض.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]امسح الادوات المعدنية بقليل من الزيت، واحفظها فى مكان نظيف وجاف لتحميها من الصدأ.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]استخدم مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لكل اداه، مثل نظارات السلامة او واقيات الوجه او قفازات اليدين.[/font]
·[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لاتحمل الادوات بيديك اثناء صعودك السلالم، استخدم حزام او صندوق رفع الادوات بدلا من يديك.[/font]
_[font=&quot]خذ دقيقة لمراجعة هذه القائمة، واتبع الارشادات فى اى وقت تستخدم فيه الادوات اليدوية- اثناء او خارج العمل![/font]__[font=&quot][/font]_


----------



## احمد محمد حسانى (17 يناير 2009)

*أجهزة التنفس المزودة للهواء*

Slide 59 .O {color:black; font-size:149%;} a:link {color:#CCCCFF !important;} a:active {color:#3333CC !important;} a:visited {color:#B2B2B2 !important;} Slide 57 .O {color:black; font-size:149%;} a:link {color:#CCCCFF !important;} a:active {color:#3333CC !important;} a:visited {color:#B2B2B2 !important;} [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*قياس نسبة الأكسيجين ، إذا كانت اقل من *[FONT=&quot]*19.5*[/FONT]* يتم إستخدام جهاز **مزود للهواء *​ [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*إذا كانت نسبة الأكسيجين أكثر من *[FONT=&quot]*19.5%*[/FONT]* يتم تحديد نوع المواد **السامة الموجودة بمكان العمل وقياس تركيزها *​ [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*إذا كان تركيز هذه المواد أقل من الجرعة المسموح بها يتم العمل **بالمكان بدون إستخدام أجهزة تنفس *​ [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*إذا كانت درجة التركيز أكثر من المسموح به يتم إختيار جهاز **التنفس ومعه الفلتر المناسب للمواد السامة بالجو *​ [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*فى حالة ما كانت المادة السامة تسبب حساسية للعين يتم إستخدام **جهاز تنفس يغطى الوجه بالكامل*​ 
[FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*1- فحص الضغط السالب *​ [FONT=&quot]•[/FONT]*2- فحص الضغط الموجب*​


----------



## موسى محمد البرانى (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذة المشاركة الاولى لى وانشالله تنال اعجابكم
احمد محمد البرانى


----------



## HYB (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير وعسى ان ينعفنا بهذا العلم


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2009)

مميزة اخى عراقى

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2009)

iraq12 قال:


> وكرمال عيون أخي وصديقي sayed00 :77: هذي ثلاث غيرهم


 

:20: قولتك انت مميز و اكررها .... اشكرك على الهدية و اسمحى استعملها و انقلها 

ياريت المصدر بتعها ... اكون شاكر


سلامى لاهل العراق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة لوحات بسيطة
ولكنها مميزة وتعبر عن صلب مواضيع السلامة
ولقد افتقدنا منذ زمن للمشاركات الجديدة في هذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيك
ونتمنى لعراقنا الحبيب العزة والتحرير


----------



## Safety First (11 فبراير 2009)

great folder. thank you


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشاركات ممتازة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2009)

تابع بارك الله فيك
تعليمات معبرة


----------



## sayed00 (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى على المجهود

اليك هذه الهدية ربما تنفعك و انت ابن العراق

Click on a Job link to go directly to the Job details page.

Health and Safety Manager (Senior)
Iraq
http://www.go4constructionjobs.com/job_details.php?jo_id=11659


Health and Safety Manager (Senior)
Iraq
http://www.go4constructionjobs.com/job_details.php?jo_id=11658




Good Luck!


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 فبراير 2009)

تابع وفقك الله
وبارك فيك


----------



## عصام سمحان (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد


----------



## نور قدري (25 فبراير 2009)

_:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:جزاك الله خيرا اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين_


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملصقات الرائعة


----------



## اسم مخالف 18 (2 مارس 2009)

bjr boocks lopa and sil +safety instrumented system


----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
لكن اريد صور او بعض عروض البوربوينت في موضوع (الارجونوميكس في حيز التطبيق ( المكون الانساني ؛ المكون الالي؛ البيئه المحليه (حراره ؛رطوبه؛ضوضاء؛المكاتب )))
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (14 مارس 2009)

(خير الكلام ما قل و دل )و جزاكم الله خيرا د. بهاء


----------



## نزار محمد ابراهيم (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا استفدت كثيرا


----------



## medhat56 (3 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك على هذا المجهود

مشكورررررررررررر مشكوررررررررر

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر

*جــزك الله كــل خيـــــــــــــــــــــر*
مجهود متميز​


----------



## محمد على77 (10 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا ونتمنى المزيد*


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa​


----------



## hmmed (12 أبريل 2009)

يعطيكم العافية لو تكرمتم امل ارسال بنرات بالعربي واكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## سلطان العرادي (15 أبريل 2009)

_يعطيك العافية ......وننتظر جديدك_


----------



## المافياا (16 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر لك
تسلم اخى الكريم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أبريل 2009)

Thanks so much my friend


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 أبريل 2009)

جهد جبار 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bekkouche mohammed (5 مايو 2009)

it's realy exelent thank a lot


----------



## سامر سابق (5 مايو 2009)

الشكر لكم جميعاً على هذه المشاركات المفيدة أرجو الشاركة في مقالات عن السلامة المهنية في المواقع الأنشائية


----------



## samir bahri (7 مايو 2009)

merci pour votre fidalite a ce site

*Question :*​*
Quelles sont les causes des accidents les causes des accidents routiers*


*Question :*​*Quelles sont les causes des accidents routiers*


----------



## eng ahmed2007 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلكم عونا للاخرين


----------



## muk-ahmed (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohsen elsagher (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اخوكم المهندس محسن ودي اول مشاركة لي واود مساعدتكم حيث انني مسؤل السلامة في منشأة صناعية وارغب في عمل نظام جيد للسلامة وشكرا


----------



## alimaroof (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم الافادة موجودة ولله الحمد


----------



## almasry (19 مايو 2009)

:19:almasry :19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة .

:12:​


----------



## القلب الرحيم (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الصور
بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed body (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور كل من ساهم بجهد


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaanks and Regaaaaaards


----------



## حكيم لبنان (25 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بياتشينزا (30 مايو 2009)

احب اشكر كل من ساهم_ في المساعده لنقل هذا الموقع لانه يعتبر من اهم المواقع المفيده جد لحيات الانسان شكر ياخي_


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (6 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جدا على هذة الصورة واتمنى اضافة المزيذ من الصور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (7 يونيو 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks a lot


----------



## khaled salama (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم علي هذا المجهود وأرجو منكم ارسال أي ملصقات خاصة بسلامةالطيران 
وشكرا


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
صور وملصقات ونشرات مفيدة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يونيو 2009)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا...كانت فكرة ..ثم بذرة ..وأراها الآن شجرة وارفة بظلال السلامة على الجميع..


----------



## amarsa2 (11 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أبو خليل


----------



## فتوح (17 يونيو 2009)

حقيقي ابداع غير عادي

قسم متميز جدا وأعضاء نشيطين للغاية

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## s89732002 (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ,, فعلا صور رائعة وتغطى اكثر من المطلوب


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (30 يونيو 2009)

ارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي إبراهيم ونتمنى منك المزيد من الإبداع


----------



## جلال راغب (7 يوليو 2009)

*المقدمة​​:​
*أصدرت إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الأوشا أول كود ومواصفات خاصة بأعمال الحفريات
فى سنة​​1971 وذلك لحماية العاملين من المخاطر التى من الممكن التعرض لها فى أعمال​
.​​(Cave-ins) الحفريات ومن أهما الإنهيارات​
*المتطلبات العامة​​:​
*الأخذ بالإعتبار العوامل الأتية عند التخطيط لأية أعمال حفر​​:​
•​​حالة المرور بالقرب من مكان الحفر.​
•​​المبانى والمنشآت المجاورة لمكان الحفر.​
•​​نوع التربة.​
•​​مستوى المياه الجوفية فى مكان الحفر.​
•​​الخدمات العلوية والمدفونة تحت الأرض.​
•​​الأحوال الجوية.​
قبل المباشرة بأعمال الحفر يتم إتباع التعليمات الأتية​-​​1 يجب الحصول علي معلومات كاملة عن جميع الخدمات الموجودة أسفل مكان الحفر ،
مثال ذلك (التمديدات الكهربائية – خطوط الأنابيب – أسلاك التليفونات – أنابيب
المجاري) ويجب تحديد أماكن هذه الخدمات بمنتهي الدقة ، ويرجع في ذلك إلي
الرسومات الهندسية الخاصة بالموقع أو بحفر حفر الاختبار.​
يقوم بإجراء الفحص​​(Competent Person) -2 تعيين شخص معتمد وموثوق به
يوميا على منطقة الحفر للتأكد من عدم وجود إنهيارات للجوانب ، فشل لوسائل
الحماية ، أو عدم وجود أية ظروف عمل غير آمنة بمكان الحفر.
-3 يجب تسوير منطقة الحفر لمنع سقوط الأفراد أو المعدات أو المواد إلي الخطرة ، كما
يجب وضع إشارات ضوئية للتحذير أثناء الليل.
-4 يجب ترك مسافات آمنة بين العاملين أثناء الحفر حتي لا يتعرضوا للإصابة​
-​​5 في حالة الحفر لعمق 125 سم ( 4 قدم) أو أكثر يجب ااتباع التعليمات التالية:​
•​​يجب تجهيز الحفرة بممرات آمنة وسلالم بحيث لا تزيد المسافة التى يقطعها
العامل للوصول إلى السلم عن 25 قدم ( 6و 7 مترا) لاستخدامها بواسطة العاملين
أثناء قيامهم برفع الأتربة خارج الحفرة.​
•​​يجب منع تراكم الأتربة المرفوعة من الحفرة علي جانبيها بل يجب أن يبعد ناتج
الحفر إلي مسافة 60 سم من حافة الحفرة علي الأقل حتي لا يسقط إلي داخل
الحفرة ويتسبب في إصابة العاملين داخلها.​
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]2​*[/FONT]•​​يجب ألا يزيد ارتفاع ناتج الحفر علي جانبي الحفرة عن مرة ونصف المسافة بين
ناتج الحفر والحفرة (ألا يزيد عن 90 سم).​
•​​يتم فحص نسبة الغازات السامة والقابلة للإشتعال يوميا قبل مباشرة الحفر للتأكد
من عدم تراكم هذه المواد داخل الحفرة.​
*أنواع التربة المختلفة​​:​
*-​​1 التربة الصخرية​
A​​-2 التربة نوع​
B​​-3 التربة نوع​
C​​-4 التربة نوع​
*التربة الصخرية​​:​
*أنواع التربة الصلبة التى يمكن ترك جوانبها على شكل زاوية قائمة والتى تحتفظ بقوتها طوال
عمليات الحفر​​. (صخور الجرانيت)​
*:​​A التربة نوع​
*هى أنواع التربة التى تتحمل قوة ضغط مقدارها​​1.5 طن لكل قدم مربع. (التربة الطفلية​
(​​Clay​
*:​​B التربة نوع​
*هى أنواع التربة التى تتحمل قوة ضغط أكثر من​​0.5 طن على القدم المربع وأقل من 1.5​
طن على القدم المربع​​(التربة الطينية)​
*:​​C التربة نوع​
*هى أنواع التربة التى تتحمل قوة ضغط أقل من​​0.5 طن على القدم المربع (التربة الرملية).​
*وسائل منع إنهيار جوانب الحفر​​:​
*•​​يجب منع انهيار جوانب الحفرة علي العاملين داخلها وذلك باتباع إحدي الطرق
الأتية​
-​​1 تمييل جوانب الحفرة إلي الخارج بما يتناسب مع عمقها ونوع التربة.​
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]3​*[/FONT]-​​2 تدعيم وتقوية جوانب الحفرة بألواح خشبية طولية وعرضية
وتثبيتها بمسامير لمقاومة الضغط المحيط بالتربة.​
Shields​​-3 إستخدام الحواجز سابقة التصنيع​
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]4​[/FONT]-​​1 تمييل جوانب الحفرة:​
*تعتمد زاوية ميل جوانب الحفرة على نوع الحفرة​​(فى حالة الحفر التى لا يزيد عمقها
عن 20 قدم ( 6متر) وذلك على النحو الأتى:​
نوع التربة الإرتفاع​​/ العمق زاوية الميل
التربة الصخرية عمودى مستقيم 90 درجة​
53​​درجة 1 : ¾ A التربة نوع​
45​​درجة 1 : 1 B التربة نوع​
34​​درجة 1 : 1½ C التربة نوع​
*-​​2 نظام تدعيم جوانب الحفرة:​
*فى هذا النظام يتم تثبيت ألواح من الخشب أو من الألومنيوم على جوانب الحفر لمنع
إنهياره ويستخدم هذا النظام عندما يكون من غير العملى إستخدام نظام تمييل الجوانب​​.​
*-​​3 نظام الحواجز سابقة التصنيع:​
*من أفضل وسائل الحماية من إنهيار الجوانب فى أعمال الحفر حيث يتم إستخدام حواجز
تناسب حجم الحفرة ويتم إنزالها داخل الحفرة فتوفر الحماية اللازمة للعاملين​​.
******************************************************​


----------



## جلال راغب (7 يوليو 2009)

السلامة والصحة المهنية​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]تعليمات السلامة الخاصة بالرافعات ​[/FONT]الشوكية​[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Safety Regulations for Forklifts​[/FONT]المقدمة​​:​
تعتمد المنشآت الصناعية كثيرا على الرافعات الشوكية لرفع وتحميل ونقل المعدات والمواد ،
وكغيرها من المعدات لها مخاطر على سلامة العاملين يجب العمل على تجنبها، وتحتاج
الرافعات الشوكية إلى سائقين مؤهلين ومدربين لقيادتها وإستعمالها​​.​
[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]إرشادات السلامة الخاصة بالرافعات الشوكية​[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]:​
[/FONT]-​​1 غير مصرح بقيادة واستعمال الرافعات الشوكية إلا بواسطة العاملين الذين تلقوا تدريبا
علي ذلك ومعتمدين من قبل المدير المسئول.
-2 قبل إستعمال وقيادة الرافعات الشوكية يتم إجراء الفحوصات الأتية:​
• ​​التأكد من أن خزان الوقود مملوء وعدم وجود تسرب للسولار من المعدة (إذا كانت
تدار بالسولار).​
• ​​فحص مستوي سائل التبريد بالمعدة.​
• ​​فحص مستوي زيت المحرك.​
• ​​فحص عدادات المعدة ومفاتيح التشغيل.​
• ​​فحص أجهزة التنبيه بالمعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.​
• ​​فحص عجلات المعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.​
2​• ​​فحص الفرامل والتأكد من صلاحيتها (فرامل القدم وفرامل اليد)​
• ​​رفع وخفض شوكتي المعدة للتأكد من أنهما تعملان بصورة جيدة.(نهاية المشوار)​
• ​​التأكد من صلاحية مرآة الرؤية الخلفية.​
• ​​فحص الإضاءة الخاصة بالمعدة والتأكد من صلاحيتها.​
• ​​التأكد من صلاحية طفاية الحريق.​
• ​​حزام الأمان موجود وبحالة جيدة.​
• ​​شوكتى المعدة بحالة سليمة ولا يوجد بهما تلفيات.​
• ​​عدم وجود تسرب للزيت من النظام الهيدروليكى للمعدة ، كذلك سلامة مسامير الأمان
الخاصة بسلاسل الرفع.​
• ​​البطارية سليمة وأقطابها سليمة.​
• ​​التوصيلات الكهربائية سليمة وعدم وجود تلف بالعازل الخاص بها.​
3​- ​​يمنع منعا باتا رفع أي من العاملين بواسطة شوكتي المعدة لتناول أية مواد من الأرفف
العلوية.
-4 في حالة وجود أي عطل بالمعدة غير مسموح باستخدامها ويجب التبليغ عنه فورا.
-5 المطلوب من سائق الرافعة عدم تركها وهي تعمل والذهاب إلي أي مكان وإذا اضطر إلي
ذلك يجب إيقافها عن العمل وإرجاع الشوكتين حتى تلامسان الأرض ورفع فرامل اليد
وسحب مفاتيح التشغيل قبل المغادرة.
-6 قبل استعمال المعدة يجب ارتداء معدات السلامة للوقاية الشخصية التالية:​
Helmet ​​- خوذة سلامة​
Safety Shoes ​​- حذاء السلامة​
3​-​​7 يجب إستخدام آلة التبيه والفلاشر الضوئى عند الإقتراب من التقاطعات أو زوايا الرؤيا
العمياء.
-8 فى حالة ما كانت المواد المرفوعة بواسطة شوكتى المعدة تحجبان الرؤيا ، يتم قيادة
الرافعة للخلف ببطء.​
9​- ​​يجب تحاشى الإنحناءات الحادة حتى لا يتسبب ذلك فى إنقلاب الرافعة الشوكية.
-10 يجب عدم تجاوز السرعة القررة للقيادة داخل المصنع ( 20 كيلومتر فى الساعة) كذلك
غير مسموح بإيقاف الرافعة الشوكية أمام حنفيات الحريق أو أبواب الطوارىء.
-11 يجب تحديد وزن المواد المراد رفعها بالرافعة الشوكية والتأكد أن هذا الوزن لا يزيد
عن قدرة الرافعة الشوكية (مكتوب على لوحة البيانات الخاصة بالمعدة).
-12 يجب وضع شوكتي الرافعة أسفل الحمل المراد رفعه بطريقة سليمة حتي لا يسقط
الحمل عند حركة الرافعة كذلك يجب مراعاة مركز ثقل الرافعة حتى لا تنقلب.
-13 عند رفع المواد بواسطة شوكتى المعدة يجب ألا تزيد المسافة بين
الشوكتين والأرض عن 8 بوصة ( 20 سم) ولا تقل عن 4 بوصة ( 10 سم).​
4​-​​14 في حالة انتهاء العمل بالمعدة يجب إرجاع الشوكتين إلي الوضع المأمون وأخذ مفتاح
التشغيل منها وتسليمه إلي المسئول بالمخازن.
-15 يتم إعادة شحن بطاريات الرافعات الشوكية التى تدار بالكهرباء فى مكان جيد التهوية.
-16 أثناء قيادة الرافعة الشوكية ، غير مسموح بإخراج أى جزء من الجسم خارج الكابينة.​
-17 ​​يجب مراعاة إرتفاع الأبواب ومدى ملائمته لإرتفاع الرافعة الشوكية قبل
المرور من هذه الأبواب​
5​​


----------



## جلال راغب (7 يوليو 2009)




----------



## موسى شراحيلي (9 يوليو 2009)

الشكر للجيمع ،،،
على هذا المجهود الكبير ،،،​


----------



## صاصا الغالي (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ين علي المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## samehkhery (20 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على هذا المحعود


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaank you very much


----------



## اسامة السيد طيبة (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعاعلى هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## kesbah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات فلك بكل واحد حسنه


----------



## jading (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود و ارجو الله ان يعينكم على فعل الخير


----------



## k-9 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## xslv (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اخواني ارجو ان توفرو صورا لي عن تحذيرات السلامة في المواقع الانشائية مثل السقالات والسلالم وبيت الدرج لاني بحاجة ماسة لها 

وشكراا


----------



## bnalsh (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مع الشكر للجميع ؟


----------



## hmmed (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hmmed (12 أكتوبر 2009)

قوانبن السلامة بورش السيارات لو ممكن تعرض


----------



## atif-1402 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود
فكره رائعه جداً
*


----------



## nour1988 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u very very very ................................


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*احتياطات و تحذيرات السلامة*



xslv قال:


> مرحبا اخواني ارجو ان توفرو صورا لي عن تحذيرات السلامة في المواقع الانشائية مثل السقالات والسلالم وبيت الدرج لاني بحاجة ماسة لها
> 
> وشكراا
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bsharg (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## bsharg (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مواد و صور تستحق الشكر


----------



## مهندسة سين (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جميع الملصقات والصور جميلة ولو تكرمتم اريد صور عن السلامه بالنقل والمطارات


----------



## حسان زيدان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جهود مشكورة من الزملاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابونفسي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا شباب وبارك الله فيكم ولكن ممكن مجموعة كاملة من علامات وارشادات السلامة النفطية العامه وعربيه او اجنبية الكل واحد ولكن مع بعض لو سمحتوا وفي انتظر المزيد من العطاء


----------



## بنت بلادي عمااانً (27 نوفمبر 2009)

رااائع جزيت خيرااا
استفدت منه كثيرر


----------



## ريمااحمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا
انا معلمة تربية مهنية وقد كنت اواجه صعوبة في ايجاد مثل هذه الملصقات لك مني جزيل الشكر
لكن هل تستطيع ان تفيدني يا سيدي من اين استطيع ايجاد هذه الملصقات ورقيا حتى اشتريها واوفر نفقات الرسم والطباعة والجهد علما باني من الاردن وجزاك الله عني وعن طالباتي كل خير


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ريمااحمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جدا
> انا معلمة تربية مهنية وقد كنت اواجه صعوبة في ايجاد مثل هذه الملصقات لك مني جزيل الشكر
> لكن هل تستطيع ان تفيدني يا سيدي من اين استطيع ايجاد هذه الملصقات ورقيا حتى اشتريها واوفر نفقات الرسم والطباعة والجهد علما باني من الاردن وجزاك الله عني وعن طالباتي كل خير



المعلمة الفاضلة/ ريما 
شكرا جزيلا على التعليق الظريف منك . وبالنسبة للملصقات و التعليمات للسلامة والصحة المهنية فهى من السهل ايجادها فى المحلات التى تبيع مهمات ومعدات الامن الصناعى او فى بعض الاماكن التى تتعامل معها او فى مكاتب الدعاية والاعلانات ويمكن عملها وتصنيعها من خلالهم بسهولة وذلك من خلال اعطائهم المقاسات المطلوبة ويمكنك ايضا ان تختاريها على الورق الخازن للضوء او الفسفورى او البلكس (البلاستيك باى تخانة بالمم)وتنسيق الشكل ببساظة حسب الطلب ولايفضل المغالاه فى الاختيار للخامة وفى احيانا فى ادارة الدفاع المدنى فى منطقتك , واذا كانت هناك صعوبة فى ايجاد اى نوع من الرسومات او الاشكال التوضيحية ستجدينى فى الخدمة انشاء الله ,وربنا الموفق.

م/ ابراهيم توفيق


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إختي الفاضلة يوجد في الأردن معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية يوجد فيه بعض من هذه الملصقات
وموقع المعهد عمان طريق الحزام الدائري مقابل مديرية ترخيص السواقين.


----------



## GeoOo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و نتمنى الزيد


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله 
ثم اخوانى فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة
بارك الله لكم جهدكم هذا وجزاكم عنه خيرا


----------



## بارعة الصمت (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلامة المهنية*

:67::77:شكرا لاهتمامكم بجميع الاعضاء أود أن اطلب منك بعض المعلومات عن تحليل وتقييم المخاطر المهنية بالنسبة للعسكريين وكيفية حساب معادلة التحليل وإظهار النتيجة:63:


----------



## عمر كاممل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الشكر موصول لكم علي هذا الجهد الرائع والصور القيمة


----------



## طه نصر (5 يناير 2010)

أشكر كل القائمين على هذا البرنامج


----------



## طه نصر (5 يناير 2010)

أنا مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية في ‘حدى الشركات في اليمن إلا أنني مازلت أتعلم من السلامة وأكتشف أشياء جديدة وسوف أوافيكم ماهو لدينا في مجال السلامة لأنني أول مرة أشارك في الحوار معكم


----------



## أصيل العرب$$ (12 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي

على هذه الملصقات 

بوركت


----------



## عمر كاممل (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان اتقدم لكم بوافر الشكر والتحية
واود السؤال عن كيفية الاعداد لتقرير شهري للإدارة العليا والموضوعات التي يجب ان يشملها التقرير


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (18 يناير 2010)

*أشكر كل القائمين على هذا البرنامج*​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 يناير 2010)

*مرحبا بك*



طه نصر قال:


> أنا مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية في ‘حدى الشركات في اليمن إلا أنني مازلت أتعلم من السلامة وأكتشف أشياء جديدة وسوف أوافيكم ماهو لدينا في مجال السلامة لأنني أول مرة أشارك في الحوار معكم.
> 
> مرحبا بك اخى طه نصر .... وفى انتظار الجديد لديكم...


----------



## 13000000000000000 (18 يناير 2010)

السادة اخوانى ارجو معرفة النمازج الخاصى بملفات الادارية للسلامة والاحصائيات السنوية


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (21 يناير 2010)

Thank You So Much For EveryThimg


----------



## م.سعد نجم (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الملصقات و الارشادات


----------



## hmmed (23 يناير 2010)

سؤال واحتاج الى اجابة شافية عن بدائل غاز الهالون وانواعة


----------



## جمال تهامى (24 يناير 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## al7alm (28 يناير 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## zein57 (30 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد صالح الشويطر (13 فبراير 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد جميل عمار (16 فبراير 2010)

لدي مواضيع ضمن كتاب من أعمالي حجمه كبير و لم أستطع المشاركة به في المنتدى بسبب حدود التحميل المبينة لديكم . أرجو قراءة الرسالة الموجهة إليكم بالكتاب أمن صناعي pdf - استفسار و المساعدة بالمطلوب و شكرا .
المهندس محمد جميل عمار .


----------



## mohamedahmed (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tamerahmed (28 فبراير 2010)

Know safety
No Pain
No Safety
Know Pain


----------



## hmmed (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## شبكشي (6 مارس 2010)

اشكر الاخوان على هذا الجهد والاهتمام الرائع


----------



## وائل محمد عبد الفت (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الصور ولكن من فضلك أريد صور وملصقات خاصه بالسلامه فى مصانع الاغذيه


----------



## shadi21091 (16 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة شكراً لكم جميعا


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب


----------



## koky2020 (18 مارس 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## koky2020 (18 مارس 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## m7md_6 (21 مارس 2010)

فكرة رائعه الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (22 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (22 مارس 2010)

الله يكثر من امثالك صور وملفات قيمة جداااااا


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مشرفنا


----------



## abohiea (23 مارس 2010)

للامانة موضوع مفيد جدا جدا بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## mostafa ammar (24 مارس 2010)

ممممممتتتتتتتتتتااااااااااززززززززززززززز


----------



## shawky_srs (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## اكواتريت (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (9 مايو 2010)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## mohde zeldin (9 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed galal el din (20 مايو 2010)

الملتقى الكريم 
أتشرف بأنضمامى معكم 
مع خالص تمنياتى بالافادة والاستفادة من موقعكم العظيم


----------



## hmmed (25 مايو 2010)

اشكرك على الاهتمام والتنظيم


----------



## العربى تلكوم (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## safety_engineer10 (5 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رماح بدر (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mansi852 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد​


----------



## FOX 555 (16 يونيو 2010)

:13:الف الف شكر


----------



## FOX 555 (16 يونيو 2010)

*:13:الف الف شكر*​


----------



## مروان السليماني (24 يونيو 2010)

نا مشترك جديد في المنتدى والشكر للجميع وتأكيد على ان الوطن العربي يحتاج لتثقيف الجيل القادم باهمية السلامة وهي مسئولية كل من له مقدرة تمكنه من ذلك والشكر للجميع


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (25 يونيو 2010)

إنها فكرة ممتازة بالتوفيق


----------



## رائد99 (27 يونيو 2010)

تشكر علي هذاء


----------



## hany mossad (27 يونيو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## bkhalaf43 (28 يونيو 2010)

_:77:جميل ان تساعد الغير شكرا لك_


----------



## إسماعيل الخاوة (29 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم 
إسماعيل الخاوة


----------



## wael moustafa 35 (14 يوليو 2010)

لدي بعض الافلام خاصة بالسلامة يرجى اخباري كيفية وضعها على الموقع وشكرا


----------



## sultan0064 (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لجميع المشاركات والملصقات ولكن هذه الملصقات لا تستخدم في المواقع والمشاريع فهي ملصقات توضيحية وليست علامات السلامة الصناعية




هذه بعض انواع العلمات وشكرا لجميع المهندسين


----------



## sas223 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

Thannnnnnnks


----------



## هانى احمد الحسينى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

فكره رائعه ومجهود مشكور


----------



## hisham 41 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا 
على الصور الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## sedki790 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرو والله ممتازة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعاعلى هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## srdc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mostafa ammar (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل جيد


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## belkacem2 (22 فبراير 2011)

thanks for all contributions


----------



## belkacem2 (22 فبراير 2011)

thanks for all


----------



## belkacem2 (2 مارس 2011)

h everty body wich to thank yopu for all your participation on this club


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (8 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## CHAFIK BERRACHED (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندسة صغيرة جدا (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## abdelazizvtc (11 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً لكم جميعاً *


----------



## alzeer2020 (17 أبريل 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (13 مايو 2012)

بارك الله يكم على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (13 مايو 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## حافظ مفتاح (13 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## youssef58 (13 يونيو 2012)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## sultan0064 (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي مزيد (3 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شوتة555 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

عظيم


----------



## heshambb (24 نوفمبر 2012)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## احمد عبد المعطى 55 (27 مايو 2013)

*شكرا*

:77::28::28:


فاتح روما قال:


> إقتراح طيب وجهد مشششكور


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## mohmyousf (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## khalid0223 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## نجرونجار (9 مارس 2014)

الف الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## mateen (21 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على الملصقات


----------

